# PEELING HANDLE RIMS, anyone?



## ly_ygtq

Hey gals
I have a Coach pink patent leather Leah Tote just like this one [CLICK HERE]

After using it for a while, the brown rims of the handles started peeling off (see pictures below)

Has this happened to anyone else? Is this normal?
This tiny imperfection makes the whole bag look tarnished and old 
I bought this at an outlet store, so can I bring it back for them to fix it or something?

you can see in these two pics that the rims are almost all gone:

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I managed to find a tiny part of the handle that didn't peel so bad, and this is what it looks like:
3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## oxlivhopexo

i work at macys and ive come across quite a few customer that have had this problem with many different designers. do you have a coach boutique near you? take it there and they willl send it out to get fixed. it costs $20 ($10 shipping there and $10 shipping back) if they can't fix it they usually give you a coupon and the bag back or store credit for the cost of the bag. in my experience for the most part, when the trim splits like that, too much was stuffed in the bag and the weight made it crack. sometimes this isnt the case though. just wanted to add that in there jic because it would suck if the bag got fixed then messed up again lol hope it all works out.


----------



## peacocky

They wont repair that.  It has no function, it's just for decoration.  There are self fix topics for this problem on the board.  You can buy sealant and fix it yourself.


----------



## CashmereFiend

I agree with peacocky, I would fix that myself with some... oh shoot, what's it called? something "cote." You can order it online and it's usually used for sealing saddles, (apparently) but it works GREAT on Coach bags. I've used it to fix sealant issues on the chain/leather handle of my legacy Leigh and it turned out great... I think I used the end of a paper clip to apply it (to make a thin, even line).

There IS a thread on this forum if you search (that's how I found out about it).


----------



## BarbAga

I have that bag in blue, and actually just changed out of it. I checked and there is nothing on my handles at all.  May I ask if you used anything on the handles before you started using it.  I conditioned mine really good before I used it (handles only).  Sorry you are having a problem.


----------



## louislover260

Is this FP Leah or MFF?

Most likely Coach will do nothing to fix it.

Buy some Fiebings Edge Kote.  I've had to do that on a couple bags.  But don't condition the handles or anything, they are vachetta!


----------



## Green eyed girl_00

I just discovered this exact same problem with my leather Carly.  I called Jax and they told me to go to my nearest boutique and they will send it in for me.  I haven't had a chance to do it yet though.


----------



## BarbAga

what does conditioning vachetta do exactly?


----------



## louislover260

You could potentially ruin the patina, or get funny water spots on it.


----------



## BarbAga

oh, thank you, so far I am ok,  I do not see anything out of sorts on mine. Maybe I just got lucky,  I was trying to keep it for absorbing anything that I might have on my hands while holding bag.


----------



## ly_ygtq

Thank you all! I will visit the Coach department store near me, if they can't do anything about it then I'll try the Fiebings Edge Kote!


----------



## Suzi Q T Glam

Yes, what do I do to correct this? I read to apply thin coats of primer. Does anyone know how to correct this problem?


----------

